# Sticky  Internet Fish Companies



## Vayurules

Hello people of the internet. I've been looking into buying fish over the internet because the fish in my local Petsmart always seem sickly, but I'm only a state away from their aquatic distribution center. My local mom and pop store has a huge selection of fish but is kinda disgusting. So I wanted to know if you guys know any good sites that you have ordered off of before. Looking for good selection, safe shipping, perhaps a nice guarantee, and anything else that would be beneficial like an info database and bulk discounts. Thanks in advance, Vayu.

In my search for great sites, I came across a few good ones:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/
Pretty good selection, saltwater and freshwater fish available. Easily navigated. Has some plant selection.​ 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/
Do I really have to explain this one? My friends say its a reputable dealer, but I don't use live plants so I can't say for myself. I can say though, that I have explored it enough to say it has the biggest selection of aquatic plant I've seen to date. Has some nice equipment for sale too.​ 
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/
I stumbled across this site as I was researching aquatic invertebrates. Giant selection of shrimp species, ranging from specially bred, $100 USD-for-5 shrimp, to your plain Ghost Shrimp. Also offers exotic frogs and aquarium snails. Aquatic and terrarium supplies are available as well.​ 
http://www.planetinverts.com/
A sister site to alphaprobreeders, you can't buy anything from this site, but it's an awesome database for the invertebrates that are sold on the alphaprobreeders site.

http://www.aquariumfish.net/
I've actually been to this site before j_diaz01 recommended it. Good looking homemade site. Nice Selection, and a nice amount of info as well on freshwater fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/
I guess you could almost call this site the Ebay of fish. Stock changes, depending on what people are selling. Seems rather organized and everyone but me has seemed to use it at least once.

http://indeepwateronline.com
Good site, but still in the works. Started by graceful.04 and I think she'll start selling Loha's food here soon. She described it a little better below, so go ahead and have a look. Now selling Guppies and Dwarf Loaches, more diversity to come.​
http://livefishdirect.com/
A high quality cichlid breeder in Utah, 40,000 square foot breeding facility. A few people on FF have ordered from them, excellent reviews. They also carry the usual aquarium fish, but if you want to buy cichlids over the internet, do it from here.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Aquarium-Fish-/20754/i.html?_trksid=p3910.c0.m455
Not exactly devoted to fish, but you can still buy new and used equipment, tanks etc. I can't believe I didn't include this one. The link takes you to the Aquarium supplies page, but you can navigate from there.

Well, I hope this thread grows, because there's bound to be a ton more sites out there, and this is only the beginning.​


----------



## graceful.04

aquabid has nice fish for good prices. Also, I'm just starting up an online fish business of my own (http://www.indeepwateronline.com) all I have right now are guppies, and soon some of Loha's fish food. I'll also be reselling some big brands like aqueon, tetra, etc. In 2013 I'll begin to breed angelfish, sterbai corys, and hopefully my discus will pair up as well as some fish I find interesting such as glass catfish and dwarf chain loaches.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Def try aquabid. I've had a great experience with sellers there.


----------



## lohachata

i have been buying and selling on www.aquabid.com for about 10 years.....some of the very best fish in the world come from there....


----------



## kcrunch

I was and have been pretty lucky with Aquabid... I had lost everything and I went and picked up a few fish from Total Aquariums and a couple from Aquabid. After all this stuff going with the storm and losing all of my stock I started breaking in my tank and finishe and now have a few nice Cichlids again and a few cat fish.


----------



## Vayurules

Lol, I will add Aquabid to my master list at the top. Anyone seen anything else?


----------



## lohachata

by the way......you must be at least 18 years of age before you can conduct business on aquabid or most any other site for that matter..


----------



## Vayurules

I realized that when I went to check it out. I have my mom do it, then she just signs for it, then I reimburse her however much she paid for whatever I/she bought. Thanks anyway Loha.


----------



## j_diaz01

Aquariumfish.net 

Ive heard good things and their quick to respond to emails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vayurules

It got stickied!


----------



## weedkiller

gotta help graceful.04 start her business, help a fellow ff member 

i would if i lived in usa but by the time anything reach me it would be dead and expensive with taxes


----------



## rtro92

I've most recently used livefishdirect.com for some GBR's, they arrived very healthy and are still quite active. The shipping is a bit expensive thought. They were a bit bigger than I imagined they would be though. I've also you liveaquaria.com and have also had similar results. I check on the sites regularly for new fish, they carry a lot of stuff I can find at petstores.


----------



## lohachata

the folks at livefishdirect are great to deal with..i have bought from them before and while shipping may be a bit pricey ; the quality of their fish is excellent....worth every penny...


----------



## cossie

hi guys, do any of these websites ship to uk?


----------



## Vayurules

I went out and checked everyone for you, and sadly non do. The biggest range I found only sold to all of North America. I'll look around for some UK site for you though. Added Livefishdirect for you guys. And one last thing: Loha, your more experienced with Aquabid than me, do some sell international?


----------



## cossie

yer aqua bid was the one i was looking at but couldnt find anything , im currently able to buy shrimps and snails cheapish from ebay uk i think its about £1.50 for 2 apple snails including delivery haha which is quite good.


----------



## ddawgs3

I have never purchased anything from this site but they have so much, may have to make a purchase here soon.. http://www.aquaculturestore.com/home.php


----------



## lohachata

you should also take a look at www.aquabid.com

about the only place where i buy fish outside of local club auctions and the OCA..


----------



## ddawgs3

lohachata said:


> you should also take a look at www.aquabid.com
> 
> about the only place where i buy fish outside of local club auctions and the OCA..


Will do


----------



## Angelinawad

Vayurules said:


> It got stickied!


 I'm checking out one right now!


----------



## Ice

IMO, Aquabid charges too much for shipping as does Liveaquaria. I'd rather support my independent LFS. If there is a certain fish I'm looking for, I can count on my independent LFS to order them. I have purchased a few fish at Petsmart as well. Not all Petsmart stores are bad.


----------



## SteveC

If you ask your LFS they will usually order what you want. I have done this and then they call when the fish arrives and i go and pick it up. It will be in the bag from the shipper and less stressful for the fish going from Shipper to store tank then to your tank. Just like having it shipped to your house with out hassel.


----------



## lohachata

actually aquabid does not charge a shipping fee at all..aquabid does not ship fish...
when you buy from aquabid ,you are buying from fellow hobbyists and fish stores...and not all of them charge a lot of money for shipping..and very often their prices are far lower than local shops.yes , some do charge high shipping prices , but not everybody...
i have yet to find a better place to buy my fish...


----------



## TheOldSalt

You WILL find cool stuff on Aquabid every day that your local store simply cannot get for you.
Honestly, I wish I could build a new store down here and form a partnership with some of the better sellers on Aquabid to stock my store with all the cool species that my would-be competitors could never hope to find. That would be awesome.


----------



## Ice

SteveC said:


> If you ask your LFS they will usually order what you want. I have done this and then they call when the fish arrives and i go and pick it up. It will be in the bag from the shipper and less stressful for the fish going from Shipper to store tank then to your tank. Just like having it shipped to your house with out hassel.



Mine doesn't leaves them in bags. Any request of certain fish species is ordered, he usually orders a few to sell in his store. Once the order comes in, he calls me the fish are in. Any fish ordered are put in tanks to sell that way I get to choose which one I like.


----------



## AmyBrandon

Great..Actually I love Fish.... So Thank you so much for sharing these websites...


----------

